# ¡Felices Fiestas Patrias, Perú!



## ERASMO_GALENO

Hoy 28 de julio celebramos en Perú un aniversario más de nuestra indepedencia, pero más que eso, es una fecha que nos permite reflexionar sobre nuestro gran país, valorarlo cada vez más y tener una ocasión para demostrarle cuánto lo queremos.

¡Viva el Perú!

Erasmo.


----------



## bb008

¡Felicidades, estamos en el mismo mes de celebración de la independencia Perú y Venezuela!...No me había fijado en eso... Felicidades al Perú!


----------



## ewie

Un fuerte* ¡vítor!*  a todos los peruanos, dondequiera que estén.


----------



## Topsie

Happy Independence Day!


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

¡Gracias por los saludos!

En estos momentos se está escuchando el discurso presidencial... espero que sean buenas noticias para nuestro país.

Abrazos para todos los foreros y para todos los peruanos del WR.

Erasmo.


----------



## Nanon

¡Muchas felicidades para todos! Y muchas buenas noticias.


----------



## cherine

Muchisimas felicidades a todos los ciudadanos de este país muy lindo


----------



## SDLX Master

Un aniversario patrio más, un nuevo mensaje presidencial. Como bien dijo mi estimado Erasmo, ojalá traiga buenas noticias el mensaje de García... o como dijo alguna vez Hurtado Miller, "Que Dios nos ayude"!


----------



## mirx

Felicidades a todos los peruanos.

Ojalá que como mencionaste Erasmo, este aniversario sirva para reflexionar hondamente en lo que han hecho y en lo que falta, que sirva para rescatar sus raíces y todo aquello que hace de Perú el gran país que es.

Un abrazo patriótico y que Viva Perú!!!


----------



## Mirlo

Un caluroso saludo y mis felicitaciones a todos los Peruanos!!!

Mirlo


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

SDLX Master said:


> Un aniversario patrio más, un nuevo mensaje presidencial. Como bien dijo mi estimado Erasmo, ojalá traiga buenas noticias el mensaje de García... o como dijo alguna vez Hurtado Miller, "Que Dios nos ayude"!


 
Je je... cierto, a García ya no se le puede creer mucho... pero creo que el Perú está haciéndose poco a poco tan sólido, que puede seguir avanzando "a pesar" de sus gobernantes... 

Gracias nuevamente por los saludos y por valorar este gran país, tierra maravillosa. Que como dice la frase... ¡Vale un Perú!


----------



## fsabroso

SDLX Master said:


> Un aniversario patrio más, un nuevo mensaje presidencial. Como bien dijo mi estimado Erasmo, ojalá traiga buenas noticias el mensaje de García... o como dijo alguna vez Hurtado Miller, "Que Dios nos ayude"!





ERASMO_GALENO said:


> Je je... cierto, a García ya no se le puede creer mucho... pero creo que el Perú está haciéndose poco a poco tan sólido, que puede seguir avanzando "a pesar" de sus gobernantes...
> 
> Gracias nuevamente por los saludos y por valorar este gran país, tierra maravillosa. Que como dice la frase... ¡Vale un Perú!


Vaya, y pensar que ayer con mi familia nos sentimos solos  , no tenemos cerca otros peruanos por aquí, solo pensábamos en nuestros anticuchos, ceviche, papa la huancaina, picarones, el desfile, etc. y estaba este hilo, Saludos compatriotas


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

¡Saludos, Félix! Seguro que no tarda en aparecer un peruano cerca...


----------



## fsabroso

ERASMO_GALENO said:


> ¡Saludos, Félix! Seguro que no tarda en aparecer un peruano cerca...


Pues aquí nos faltó Reina_Bulsara,  Caliban y otros amigos.


----------



## SDLX Master

ERASMO_GALENO said:


> ¡Saludos, Félix! Seguro que no tarda en aparecer un peruano cerca...


 
Un abrazo para ti Félix desde Lima, Perú. 

Por cierto Erasmo, ¿Estás en Lima? Si es así, dime en qué momento te acomoda la agenda y coordinamos un almuercito.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Si se permite a un español de pura cepa unirse a la felicitación por la independencia de Perú, lo hago con sumo gusto, y con votos para la prosperidad del país y de sus gentes.


----------



## Vampiro

Un saludo, amigos peruanos.
Y como diría el "Cumpa" Donayre: ¡¡Viva el Perú... Carajo!!
.


----------



## fsabroso

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Si se permite a un español de pura cepa unirse a la felicitación por la independencia de Perú, lo hago con sumo gusto, y con votos para la prosperidad del país y de sus gentes.


Muchas Gracias!



Vampiro said:


> Un saludo, amigos peruanos.
> Y como diría el "Cumpa" Donayre: ¡¡Viva el Perú... Carajo!!
> .


   Así sea !


----------



## Tampiqueña

Un poco tarde pero con mucha sinceridad quiero felicitar a nuestros hermanos peruanos en una ocasión tan importante.
Somos una familia peculiar repartida por todo el mundo y en fechas como estas también hay fiesta en nuestros corazones.

Un abrazo muy grande y mis mejores deseos para que Perú disfrute de un presente y futuro brillantes,

Beatriz


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Vampiro said:


> Un saludo, amigos peruanos.
> Y como diría el "Cumpa" Donayre: ¡¡Viva el Perú... Carajo!!
> .


 
Gracias Tampi y a todos los foreros presentes...

No había querido decirlo así de directo... pero tienes razón, es lo que se grita aquí, Vampiro.

¡Viva el Perú, Carajo!


----------



## SDLX Master

Quiero agradecer en general los gentiles y sinceros saludos de todos los que nos desean lo mejor en estas fiestas, pero sobre todo mi especial agradecimiento a Vampi y a Tampi. A él por el sendo *carajo* que se soltó y que me tocó la fibra, y a ella porque la quiero un montón.


----------



## silvia fernanda

Un poco tarde...
Un afectuoso saludo a todos mis qureridos foreros peruanos.
Silvia


----------

